# help identify the language



## debadagoeba

can someone pls say what language north korean defector that is being interviewed is using korean or japanese 

youtube watch?v=uk0NI-iiR0A


----------



## Kross

debadagoeba said:


> youtube watch?v=uk0NI-iiR0A



The link is not working on my computer. It is not common for North Korean defectors to speak other languages other than Korean. 

Their language is slightly different from that of South Korean.


----------



## debadagoeba

im sorry that i've posted the link like that but since im a new user i cannot post full links you have to add a / before the watch and place that infront of the youtube address the title of the video is North Korea: 'The breaking point is imminent' i know  that since he is a north korean defector hes most probably speaking korean but some people think its japanese


----------



## Kross

debadagoeba said:


> i know  that since he is a north korean defector hes most probably speaking korean but some people think its japanese


No, he speaks only Korean without a doubt. I saw the video.


----------



## dylan3

Apparently it is Korean with severe North Korean accent.


----------

